# Installationsroutine erstellen



## TerrorTomato (13. März 2010)

hallo,

ich habe gestern mein uraltes Simcity 4 Deluxe ausgegraben. gleichzeitig noch auf einem USB-Stick über 400 Simcity dowmloads endeckt. die würde ich gerne installieren, was aber eine ewigkeit dauern würde. da das installieren der dateien immer gleich ist, wollte ich fragen ob man(n) nicht dafür eine Art Installationroutine erstellen könnte... Wenn ja, wie??

mfg


----------



## GxGamer (13. März 2010)

Versuchs mal damit:
AutoIt v3 - Automate and Script Windows Tasks - For Free!

Es ist so eine Art Recorder, der aufzeichnet, welche Programme du anklickst, welche Häkchen du setzt usw. und speichert es dann als selbstausführende Datei. Wenn du z.B Setup.exe aufrufst, dann das Zielverzeichnis änderst und anschliessend noch Addons installierst, zeichnet er das auf und du kannst alles zusammen z.B. auf eine CD brennen. Dort klickt man dann nur noch auf die von Auto-It erstellte Datei und er führt es automatisch aus.

Mit dem Programm selbst habe ich noch nicht so große Erfahrungen, habs mir vom Arbeitskollegen zeigen lassen. Was er mir gezeigt hat, war aber eindrucksvoll.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (4. April 2010)

danke sowas hab ich gesucht
ich kenn mich nicht aus bei programmieren,aber mir scheinz als ob dies einfach wäre.
endlich kann ich die treiberinstallationautomatisieren,ist gut für PC eigenbau mit OS installation.
also einzelbau nicht serie.da kann ich jetzt die updates je PC konfig automatisiert installieren.
Und es gib weniger probleme wenn der lan treiber weg ist.


----------

